

Scientists discover vast undersea freshwater reserves - anigbrowl
https://www.google.com/hostednews/afp/article/ALeqM5gkg8IeKaBT7K_AXrnde-BVTNI1qg?docId=1c525e5f-b980-46e1-ad3b-3fa085bbfae4

======
SEJeff
It is like the ultimate yo dawg recursive meme

